

Animated Factorization Diagrams - imurray
http://www.datapointed.net/visualizations/math/factorization/animated-diagrams/

======
aeontech
This is awesome! I am surprised it didn't get on the front page.

------
ggchappell
Very nice.

Stop saying 1 is prime, and it's perfect.

EDIT: There are some interesting design decisions here. In particular, even &
odd powers of 2 are handled differently.

